# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Ehdotus kuvaosion jaottelusta

## Eppu

Ehdottaisin, että esim. perustettaisiin oma otsikko jokaista kaupunkia/seutua varten ja jokainen voisi aina ilmoitella ko. otsikon alle kuvansa. Tällä tavalla selaaminen helpottuisi eikä aina tarvitsisi tehdä uutta viestiketjua samasta tai toisilleen hyvin läheisistä asioista.

----------


## vko

> Ehdottaisin, että esim. perustettaisiin oma otsikko jokaista kaupunkia/seutua varten ja jokainen voisi aina ilmoitella ko. otsikon alle kuvansa. Tällä tavalla selaaminen helpottuisi eikä aina tarvitsisi tehdä uutta viestiketjua samasta tai toisilleen hyvin läheisistä asioista.


Tämä ei liene foorumin elinkaaren tässä vaiheessa vielä tarpeellista. Palataan asiaan myöhemmin, jos sille tulee tarvetta.

----------

